# Tunic Badges



## BKells (7 Feb 2005)

The dirk on the right sleeve near the cuff means QL3 qualified, the loral leafs underneath the dirk means QL4, but I've seen some crazy ones where its a soldier instead of a dirk, a crown instead of leafs..

Where can I find an explanation of what all these badges mean?


----------



## Gayson (7 Feb 2005)

Are you refering to the badges that go on the bottom of the right sleeve of DEU's?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (7 Feb 2005)

J. Gayson said:
			
		

> Are you refering to the badges that go on the bottom of the right sleeve of DEU's?



The trades badges do seem to be a constant source of confusion.  The "dirk" is actually a bayonet, the symbol of the Infantry trade.  There used to be four groups in the Canadian Army, and the old badges have been perpetuated, but it seems unclear to some what they mean.  I think a search of the forum may yield some answers as it was discussed before.

There are four badges - plain, wreath, crown, and crown & wreath, I believe in that order.  The qualifications may be trade specific in some instances.  QL3 is necessary for the plain badge, after that, I am also confused.  They are taken down upon promotion to Warrant Officer, the rationale being that a Warrant Officer now has to interact with soldiers of all trades, not just his (whereas as a sergeant, he commanded a section of men in his trade, the WO will likely be a platoon 2 i/c or CQMS etc.)


----------



## Gayson (7 Feb 2005)

I've looked all over DND and Google and haven't been able to find a page that hase these gadges.   :'(


----------



## honestyrules (7 Feb 2005)

log on DND's web site (DND.ca) and type trade badges in the search window. I did once and that is where i got the info + icons...
Honesty


----------



## big_castor (7 Feb 2005)

honestyrules said:
			
		

> log on DND's web site (DND.ca) and type trade badges in the search window. I did once and that is where i got the info + icons...
> Honesty



http://www.forces.gc.ca/admmat/dglepm/badges-insignia/army_trade_badges_e.htm


----------



## pbi (7 Feb 2005)

> They are taken down upon promotion to Warrant Officer, the rationale being that a Warrant Officer now has to interact with soldiers of all trades, not just his (whereas as a sergeant, he commanded a section of men in his trade, the WO will likely be a platoon 2 i/c or CQMS etc.)



Actually, IIRC the practice in the Regular Army was that WOs did not wear them because in order to reach that rank they already had at least two and often more specialities, including advanced specialties, so there was no need to display a trade badge. (Don't forget that the first rank of WO was what we now call MWO-he was a Sgt Maj...). 

As well, pre-Unification these badges were tied directly to pay, and allowed Army soldiers (especially support soldiers) to advance in trade qualification without a requisite advance in rank. Thus, many of them would never make WO (in the old Cdn Army, many never made Sgt). On Unification we decided (for some reason) that trade advancement needed to be tied directly to rank, and the Trade Group system disappeared.

You can see a list of Army bages at http://www.forces.gc./admat/dglepm/badges-insignia.

Cheers


----------



## BKells (8 Feb 2005)

Alright, so now as an Infateer I only saw the badges with the sword. 
QL3/BIQ = Bayonett
QL4 = Bayonett + wreath

Now do we know what entitles you to the crown and the crown+wreath?

If you look on the first link posted here there is one for "RECCE". The picture is named 031 Recce or something similar, does this mean if I have my recce course as an R031 I can get this cool looking badge style instead of the bayonett?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (8 Feb 2005)

BKells said:
			
		

> Alright, so now as an Infateer I only saw the badges with the sword.
> QL3/BIQ = Bayonett
> QL4 = Bayonett + wreath
> 
> ...



No.  You must be presently employed in the trade in order to wear the badge, ie belong to a recce det.


----------



## Gayson (8 Feb 2005)

That Recce badge is not used, instead we use the crewman badge.

I don't get the lvl 1 badge until I finish my QL4/DP2 that I am on right now.   Also I wont be a Trooper until I finish this course as well.   I believe the courses required to wear these badges must then vary between units.

[EDIT] I changed Armd Recce badge to just Recce since that is what the badge is called according to the link provided.


----------



## ackland (8 Feb 2005)

You are correct it is your unit that made that decision. You are eligible to wear the chevron and level 1 trade badge as soon as you finish your moc training. The Rangers are weird that way.


----------



## SHELLDRAKE!! (8 Feb 2005)

In the Artillery trade it goes like this:

crossed barrels=QL3
crossed barrels with wreath=2 x QL4 courses
crossed barrels with crown=QL5 
crossed barrels with wreath & crown=QL6A

Rank of WO and up dont wear them a)obviousley they are qualified
                                                                            b)They wear their rank where the badge would go


----------



## George Wallace (8 Feb 2005)

J. Gayson said:
			
		

> That Armd Recce badge is not used, instead we use the crewman badge.
> 
> I don't get the lvl 1 badge until I finish my QL4/DP2 that I am on right now. Also I wont be a Trooper until I finish this course as well. I believe the courses required to wear these badges must then vary between units.



Please don't publish garbage like this.   The Trade Badges are for four different levels of 'developement' in your career.   They are regulated by your trade, not by your unit.   There is no way that one unit could give your a Trade Badge for anything other than your achieving the required levels of Trades training.   I don't have the progression requirements for the four levels right now, but they are clearly stated.

Once you are considered "Trained" in your trade, you will be 'awarded' the "Bareass" Trade Badge for your Trade.   Once you have receive the "Crown and Wreath Trade Badge" you are usually a Senior MCPL or a Sgt, and on your way to becoming a WO and no longer have to wear a Trade Badge.

GW


----------



## ackland (8 Feb 2005)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Please don't publish garbage like this.   The Trade Badges are for four different levels of 'developement' in your career.   They are regulated by your trade, not by your unit.   There is no way that one unit could give your a Trade Badge for anything other than your achieving the required levels of Trades training.   I don't have the progression requirements for the four levels right now, but they are clearly stated.
> 
> Once you are considered "Trained" in your trade, you will be 'awarded' the "Bareass" Trade Badge for your Trade.   Once you have receive the "Crown and Wreath Trade Badge" you are usually a Senior MCPL or a Sgt, and on your way to becoming a WO and no longer have to wear a Trade Badge.
> 
> GW



George I agree with you but unfortunately he is not telling any miss truth here. His unit does follow this practice as wrong as it maybe.


----------



## Gayson (8 Feb 2005)

On a similar note, how exactly does the DP system work?

Is there a DP3 or higher?   If so, what courses would these represent (i.e. DP2 = QL4, DP3 = QL5?)

[EDIT: nevermind, I found what I was looking for through the search option]


----------



## dangerboy (8 Feb 2005)

For the Infantry there is DP3A which is the old Advanced small arms then DP3B old 6B (Platoon 2i/c course), DP4 (CSM Course)


----------



## Gayson (8 Feb 2005)

Is that the course where Infanteers learn how to use the SF kit for the c6?


----------



## BKells (9 Feb 2005)

DP2A is your gunners course. You learn the tripod C6, handgun, that sort of shit.


----------

